# JUst a Little HELp



## RedFang (Jul 30, 2011)

Good day everyone i am just a new member and i just want to know if i can already release my pigeon.i kept him for about two weeks is that enough?? thanks...


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

You'd need to tell us a little more, really.

Is this a pigeon you rescued? If so, what was the problem.

Is it a homer you got from another owner?

Is it a pet pigeon that you want to fly free and return to you?


----------



## RedFang (Jul 30, 2011)

hello i just got it from my friend.and yes i just want it to fly and return home but i am hesitating because maybe it would not return.uhmm i am already hand feeding it and i think he already trust me..


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Still need more info, is this bird a homer? If so how old is it?
Dave


----------



## RedFang (Jul 30, 2011)

yes he is and about 4 1/2 months


----------

